# PT AE 4000u screen size



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope this thread is not redundant. This question may already be answered somewhere else, but I haven't found it yet. I was reading a post by 4U2ENVME( I think) and now I am slightly confused. 

Right now we use our Panasonic 4000u in the living room, as the theater is under construction. There is a ton of light issues, and we are throwing 16' onto normal paint, zoomed to around 84" across. The picture looks great, but I know it will get better. My plan for the theater is +/- 14.5' with a screen size around 126" across. I use normal mode on the advise of a few people who have mentioned that econo mode is harmful to the lamp when turned on and off, and my theater will have total light control. 

So here is the question/problem...I am assuming that the projector is properly zoomed when I get the largest picture from any given distance, and zoomed "in" when I get the smallest picture possible from any given distance. Is this correct, or does it make a difference? I don't plan right now to use the auto zoom function to adjust the lens, because at that size, 16x9 is 126" across and 72" high, and anamorphic is the same width and only 18" less total( 9"top,9"bottom) in height. Any movie in either format is going to look huge and great in my mind.

Any one see any problems in my thinking? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

What will be the viewing distance from the screen to the seat you will use most when watching movies? What color(s) will be the various room surfaces? What type of screen material do you plan to use?

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I plan to have the seats around 12-14' from the screen wall. Paint color will be very flat blackish on the screen wall and ceiling, and darkish gray/brown on the sides and back. I planned to use the Goo System paint on screen, but might try the diy formula found on this forum called cream and sugar? Might be worth a try. 
Thanks for your interest in my question.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

We have same PJ at 14' throwing 130" 2:35 picture onto DIY (light non-reflective grey) screen with first row at 10' in a bat cave. We love it.

Brightness and contrast are good. My only issue is with material with sub-par picture quality (all DVD's and, unfortunately, some BluRay). But I've programmed zoom settings for each condition and just adjust as required. That's one of the nice features of this unit. 

One question... What will be bottom of screen height and where will your front 3 channels be located (is that two questions?)? Since not using AT screen, you want to be sure front 3 channels can still be mounted at same height. Don't want screen to push center channel down below the fronts.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

sga2 said:


> We have same PJ at 14' throwing 130" 2:35 picture onto DIY (light non-reflective grey) screen with first row at 10' in a bat cave. We love it.
> 
> Brightness and contrast are good. My only issue is with material with sub-par picture quality (all DVD's and, unfortunately, some BluRay). But I've programmed zoom settings for each condition and just adjust as required. That's one of the nice features of this unit.
> 
> ...



Yes agreed, best if you can keep them on the same horizontal plane. However if you cannot make sure that you angle the center speaker to compensate for the height difference. You'll probably be able to get away by trimming the angle of the speaker by ear. Sorry to wander off topic.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

sga2 said:


> We have same PJ at 14' throwing 130" 2:35 picture onto DIY (light non-reflective grey) screen with first row at 10' in a bat cave. We love it.
> 
> Brightness and contrast are good. My only issue is with material with sub-par picture quality (all DVD's and, unfortunately, some BluRay). But I've programmed zoom settings for each condition and just adjust as required. That's one of the nice features of this unit.
> 
> ...


Good to know that you love the picture from this projector. I haven't used it in ideal conditions yet. 
As for screen height and center channel position...we compromise when we have to. I could never afford a acoustically transparent screen that big, so the center has to go below with a slight aim up towards the seating position. I think it should be fine.


----------

